

Ask HN: Should I bother interviewing at Google? - lostscientist

A recruiter approached me for a quantitative analyst, engineering position. I come from an academic background, and I&#x27;ve used code in my research but I am most definitely not a software engineer. I&#x27;m pretty confident that I&#x27;m NOT going to pass the interview if questions come up relating to software engineering principles. Should I still bother with continuing with the interview process, or should I decline and wait until I am more confident about my ability?
======
stray
If you're under 30, go ahead. But study the crap out of algorithms.

